# Need advise with simple diet plans for 150lb male



## Richwilkinson (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Would really benefit from some example bulking diets.

From everything I've been reading I think I need around the following cals per meal (based on 6 meals a day)

First let me tell you my stats:

Age: 25

Height: 5'8

Weight: 147lb

BMI: 22.4

BMR: 1679 Cal (I think)

Body Fat: 7.3% (done using height/neck/abdomen measurement app, may not be accurate)

So from what I've been reading for the last few months I think I should be eating approx: (based on 6 meals a day)

cals Grams

Carbs 276 69

protein 103 26

Fat 192 21

Total 571 116

I should be eating 3500 cals a day based on my stats (please correct me if im wrong)

Any diet plans for these kind of stats would really help me with my goals!

My main goal would be to bulk to 167lbs which seems to far away right now.

I'm currently doing the Reg Park Beginner Workout (1 week in)

thank you


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

The Harris-Benedict formula (BMR based on total body weight)

The Harris Benedict equation is a calorie formula using the factors of height, weight, age, and sex to determine basal metabolic rate (BMR). This makes it more accurate than determining calorie needs based on total bodyweight alone. The only variable it does not take into consideration is lean body mass. Therefore, this equation will be very accurate in all but the extremely muscular (will underestimate caloric needs) and the extremely overfat (will overestimate caloric needs).

Men: BMR = 66 + (13.7 X wt in kg) + (5 X ht in cm) - (6.8 X age in years)

Women: BMR = 655 + (9.6 X wt in kg) + (1.8 X ht in cm) - (4.7 X age in years)

Note: 1 inch = 2.54 cm.

1 kilogram = 2.2 lbs.

Example:

You are female

You are 30 yrs old

You are 5' 6 " tall (167.6 cm)

You weigh 120 lbs. (54.5 kilos)

Your BMR = 655 + 523 + 302 - 141 = 1339 calories/day

Now that you know your BMR, you can calculate TDEE by multiplying your BMR by your activity multiplier from the chart below:

Activity Multiplier

Sedentary = BMR X 1.2 (little or no exercise, desk job)

Lightly active = BMR X 1.375 (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/wk)

Mod. active = BMR X 1.55 (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/wk)

Very active = BMR X 1.725 (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days/wk)

Extr. active = BMR X 1.9 (hard daily exercise/sports & physical job or 2X day training, i.e marathon, contest etc.)

Example:

Your BMR is 1339 calories per day

Your activity level is moderately active (work out 3-4 times per week)

Your activity factor is 1.55

Your TDEE = 1.55 X 1339 = 2075 calories/day


----------



## Richwilkinson (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, from reading what you have just explained, I have worked out a TDEE of 2602 based on a mod active BMR

This is based on a 3 day split over 7 days.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Make sure you check more than once an everything acurate so you dont make a mistake , also recalculate every week as you will be gaining weight. Also if you dont add mass with this formula add an extra 100cals per day on it till you start to , if you start gaining fat drop 100cals


----------

